# Baby pigeon bullying father!



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

A mated pair of pigeons like to visit my balcony. I call them Devilbacon (the male) and Devileggs (the female). They have just raised a baby for the second time, a really beautiful, BIG pigeon I named Belle. 

The problem is, Belle is a real bully! I noticed Devilbacon's feathers were starting to go missing, as though they were being plucked out. Now I realise Belle is doing it! She chases her parents around for food, and pecks them! How mean! 

What I find really odd is that she plucks her father's feathers out, but not her mother's (although she pecks her too). Devilbacon is the boss of the balcony, whereas Devileggs is more placid; I would have thought Devileggs would be the one getting her feathers plucked out. 

Anyway, since they are wild birds there's not really anything I can do about it. I guess what I'm asking is: is this normal behaviour, is there any explanation for it, and will it stop?


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are some photos taken before the feather-plucking started (yes I know my balcony and window need cleaning)

Devilbacon is the plain dark one with white flight feathers on one wing, Devileggs is the chequered one and Belle is the white and blue one.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats one big for those parents  If its Belle who is plucking the feathers out of Devilbacon it should eventually stop, I don't think there is much to worry about it.


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

That's good to hear. Devilbacon looks so ragged... I can even see a tiny bit of skin on his chest! 

Maybe Belle is a male and it's some Freudian assertion of alpha male status or something?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I get the bacon and eggs part, but whats with the Devil part?... I know they are not real good for you but I think Angelbacon sounds nicer....lol.... ummmm Bacon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over these noble pigeons.

How about feeding them some wild bird seed with some whole corn???, it would be so much better for them then that white bread, which is not good for them.

Give only enough for each meal, so nothing is left to lay around.


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

Originally a pair of spotted turtledoves would visit the balcony, called Bacon and Eggs. Then the pigeons moved in, the male in particular being very bossy, and I was scared they would permanently drive the doves away. So they got called DEVILbacon and DEVILeggs. Now they've grown on me (and the doves keep coming back anyway).

The bread is actually multigrain which has been bleached in the sun... a step up from white, but still not great, I see your point. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ammonite said:


> Originally a pair of spotted turtledoves would visit the balcony, called Bacon and Eggs. Then the pigeons moved in, the male in particular being very bossy, and I was scared they would permanently drive the doves away. So they got called DEVILbacon and DEVILeggs. Now they've grown on me (and the doves keep coming back anyway).
> 
> The bread is actually multigrain which has been bleached in the sun... a step up from white, but still not great, I see your point. Thanks for your advice!


oh... that "splaines" it!... thanks... it is funny now that I understand...


----------

